# XM Passes 200K Sub Mark



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio said it ended the third quarter with 201,500 subscribers, hitting its internal projections despite a soft consumer electronics market that could've impacted the company's customer enrollment efforts.

XM also said General Motors is offering 25 car models with XM radios, a 2003 line-up that includes light trucks and SUVs across all divisions. Included are top brand s such as Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, GMC, Oldsmobile and Pontiac, representing more than half GM's total volume base.

XM said GM could enable 350,000 to 400,000 satellite radio subscribers for the 2003 model year.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

seems like XM is laying off people.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

now if they would get Honda to add it to their list of options....


----------

